# New to Gulf shore area.



## tmab11 (Aug 31, 2013)

NC native just moved down here to work at the airport in foley. I've done a lot of fly fishing but little salt water. Would my best bet be to just try to sight fish throwing gulp, mirrolure or the like and work down the beach or pick a spot and use a fish finder rig. Mainly looking for reds, specks, but pompano would be nice too. Going to stick to spinning rod for now until I can get a larger fly rod.

Thanks


PS. If anyone wants to go look for fish from the air I'd be happy to oblige


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you have time, come down canal rd (hwy 180) to our store. I'll point you in the right direction regarding what, where, when and how. I'd be happy to fill you in on saltwater flyfishing our area. I grew up in gulf shores/orange beach. Our store info is below


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

if you can fish during the week shoot me a pm... wanting to do some inshore on my hitch home this time... Take Chris up... he is usually dialed in pretty well on the local bite...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome; you've found the right place for info!!

Catch 'em up.


----------



## tmab11 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, guys



Chris, stopped by the store today but you weren't there. Talked to a few guys and they pointed me in the right direction spin fishing wise. I'll stop by tomorrow and hopefully we can talk fly fishing. 


Thomas


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be home tom afternoon and ready to do some fishing over the next 2 weeks off .... get up with Chris and he'll point you in the rite direction..


----------



## tmab11 (Aug 31, 2013)

Got a chance to meet up with Chris, and he definitely pointed me in the right direction. Picked up some tackle, some advice and put them to use at the little lagoon cut. Ended up with a small speck, but for the first trip out can't complain. :thumbup:


Rusty, pm sent.


Thomas


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It was great to meet you Thomas. Keep in touch throughout the fall. The Pompano bite will get going pretty soon and the inshore bite only gets better as it gets cooler. I know you said you're contemplating getting a kayak. Maybe one night when I go I'll bring one for you to tryout


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Early morning grass flats with spoons. I'm new to saltwater myself so my advice may not be the greatest but I do know since I found my grass flat a couple months ago I have yet to hit it at sunrise and not bring home at least one red. since I started throwing spoons I've got multiple reds and specks each time out. the grass holds a lot of different fish too so with a spoon you stay pretty busy fighting and/or reeling in different fish. And even though they may not be good to eat you can hookup plenty of ladyfish on a spoon for a decent fight...won't compete with a red or speck but I prefer it over sitting and watching crabs nibble the bait off a surf rig


----------

